# I deleted my d:\ drive (recovery)



## kubato71 (Oct 31, 2009)

Hi,

Im new to these forum, so please bear with me. I attempted to clear some files from my d:\ drive (recovery) and I deleted the entire drive. So I went and did a restore from a previous save and the drive was still not viewable under my computer. The reason I tried this was due to the drive being full and I was unable to create a new restore point. I performed this action under administrative tools. 

Any help woulod be greatly appreciated

-Chris


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

Did you look in the recycle bin?


----------



## kubato71 (Oct 31, 2009)

yep not there


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

Bring up an elevated admin cmd/DOS prompt - 
START | type *cmd.exe* | RIGHT-click on cmd.exe | select "run as admin" - then paste or type -


```
dir d:\ /a /s > %temp%\1 & start notepad %temp%\1
```
A notepad will open after 30-60+ seconds and will hopefully list the contents of drive d:

Anything there?

Regards. . .

jcgriff2


----------



## kubato71 (Oct 31, 2009)

the notepad came up , but there was nothing listed on the notepad. And to make sure I did it right I went to Start the run and typed (dir d:\ /a /s > %temp%\1 & start notepad %temp%\1) and after that again the notepad was shown but there was nothing on it


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

Hi- 

Unfortunately, nothing in the notepad = nothing on the drive.

How was it deleted?

Run msinfo32 - save as NFO file -
START | type *msinfo32* - save w/ NFO file ext

Attach zipped NFO to next post

jcgriff2

.


----------



## kubato71 (Oct 31, 2009)

I deleted the d:\ from the comntrol panel in administrative tools under what i suppose was the administratie permissions, i dont have it locked, cause im the only person ever on this PC


----------



## kubato71 (Oct 31, 2009)

I had a little issue saving it from the save link on top, so i copied the screen and placed it on the paint and saved it as a jpeg file, i hope this might help a little


----------



## kubato71 (Oct 31, 2009)

maybe this one is better


----------



## kubato71 (Oct 31, 2009)

HELP :4-dontkno


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

msinfo32 shows 
c: = 400 GB 
d: = nothing
e: = DVD

The deletion of d: seems to be complete and accepted by the system. I don't see any way here to successfully retrieve the entire recovery drive outside of re-installing the OS using your OEM DVD.

I don't see any short term problems running the system as-is. The recovery DVD is just as good as the recovery drive. One is not Dependant on the other.

Regards. . .

jcgriff2

.


----------



## kubato71 (Oct 31, 2009)

Well thanks for the info, i dont have the OEM DVD, so I guess I will just take it as it is. Is there any chance you could remove the zip file that displays all of my info. 

And thanks again

-Chris


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

Hi Chris -

Attach removed.

What happened to the space from d: ? 

jcgriff2

.


----------



## kubato71 (Oct 31, 2009)

Im not sure, but it seems odd cause my c drive is 400 gig, and the system says 200+ is used, but im not sure why cause I can only view 40 gig ive used, so im not sure?

-Chris


----------



## kubato71 (Oct 31, 2009)

also thanks for removing the zip file


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

Check disk management -
START | *diskmgmt.msc*

Is there a partition named 'raw'?
Anything related to d:?


----------



## kubato71 (Oct 31, 2009)

it shows disc 0 - HP(C
disc 1 - 
Removable (J 
no media

CD-ROM 0
DVD (E)
No Media 


also shows a blue bar related to the C drive as primary partition


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

Can you take a screenshot & attach to post?


----------



## kubato71 (Oct 31, 2009)

Here it is a view of it


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

Just a suggestion.
If you do not have the recovery DVD, you should have had the option to make one.
Did you?
If not, you maybe able to get one from the manufacture.
I am assuming this is an HP computer (C: drive is named HP).
What is the make and model of the computer?
Bill


----------



## kubato71 (Oct 31, 2009)

No I didnt make a copy, like a dummy. Its a hp pavilion a6130n PC bought in 07. But about a year ago it had a virus and i took it to a local pc place and the guy only had a dell OS disk that he reinstalled after he wiped the computer clean. So in some areas it displays dell icons, but it a HP


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

Believe me, you are not by any means alone in this. The vast majority of new PC owners do not make the discs. The OEMs take you through screens of product trials during initial boot-up, yet do not say a word about something as vital as recovery discs, outside of the owner's manual, which only a few read. I know, because was in the same boat as you in 2008.

I suggest that you contact HP and purchase a set of recovery DVDs. My HP replacements were just under $30 at the time.

http://h10025.www1.hp.com/ewfrf/wc/document?lc=en&cc=us&docname=c00810334&dlc=en

Regards. . .

jcgriff2

.


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

HP does have them for your model:

https://warp2.external.hp.com/driver/dr_country_select.asp?Product=5092-6812&lang=en&cc=us

Bill


----------



## kubato71 (Oct 31, 2009)

I really thank you for all the help that has been offered to me, I am going to get those DVD's cause I would like to have my system back to the original config. Wouldthey also give directions on how to wipe the PC clean and re-install the DVD's without having to pay a PC person to do it for me?

Thanks again

-Chris


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

Hi,
Here is a link:
http://h10025.www1.hp.com/ewfrf/wc/...duct=3436817&docname=c00814731#c00814731_disc

Select the *Starting the recovery from recovery discs* link

Bill


----------



## kubato71 (Oct 31, 2009)

Would that make the PC, like it was the day I bought it?


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

Yes, but you may have to install virus and malware protection.
You will also have to do a microsoft update to get the latest updates.
Bill


----------



## kubato71 (Oct 31, 2009)

Well im for sure going to get that software and try to redo my PC to get it back to factory condition, cause even right now its original state is 300+ gig, but when i look at it as in the view i attached it says i only have 108 gig free, to which i dont realy understand cause i have 32 gig of music and 13 gig of video saved and my other files are less than a gig a piece. So i hope doing the operation at hand will bring me back to alot of space.

-Chris


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

It should and the disc should also restore your recovery partition (D: drive).

Bill


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

kubato71 said:


> I really thank you for all the help that has been offered to me, I am going to get those DVD's cause I would like to have my system back to the original config. Wouldthey also give directions on how to wipe the PC clean and re-install the DVD's without having to pay a PC person to do it for me?
> 
> Thanks again
> 
> -Chris


Do not pay to re-install once the DVDs arrive. All you do is boot-up with the DVD and the system will take over from there. All told, about 1-2 hours of SYSTEM time. Please come back here for help - just post to this thread with any questions. 

Regards. . .

jcgriff2

.


----------



## kubato71 (Oct 31, 2009)

I will for sure bring all of my questions here, and i will update the progress and outcome of my actions, you all have been great.

-Chris


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

Keep us posted.
We will be here to help you if you need it.
Bill


----------



## kubato71 (Oct 31, 2009)

16.09 is the price for the disc's with shipping, I have to wait till tommorow to place the order, I thought it would have been more for those, so thats cool. Are these a one shot deal after I use them, or should i make new back up disc's after im done?


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

These are permanent as long as you do not scratch them up. So do not loose them.
HP offer (under $20.00) for a replacement recovery CD is an excellent price (includes your drivers also). They should contain EVERYTHING your HP had when you first purchased this computer (Including all thier junk programs unfortunatley).
It sure beats buying a retail version of the OS ($50.00 +) and then you will have to install the drivers
Bill


----------



## kubato71 (Oct 31, 2009)

I just thought of this, will there be a way to save a application I have on my desktop, its Sonic RecordNow? I like this cd burner application as oppose to the windows media player burner. But if not then thats the way the cookie crumbles I guess.

-Chris


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

Did this application come with your system when you first purchased it?
If so, it should be on the recovery disc set.
Accordding to the HP site it came with Roxio MyDVD.
I believe Roxio and Sonic are the same company?

If not you will have to get another application


----------

